# low protein high carb bulk diet? trainer advised



## metski (Aug 1, 2010)

sup new to forums i been lifting for a year and lost 40kg and now ready to bulk up.. i hired a personal trainer and the guy told me to cut my protein.. and add carbs

the guys an old school retired bodybuilder and has been personal trainer for 18 years... so i assume he knows whats up but what do you guys think of the diet hes told me to follow

everyone says only count animal proteins because their complete amino acids also to eat 1.5-2g of protein per lbs

so what he says goes against everything what do you guys think?

p / c / F

#1

preworkout meal

140g oats (with water) 22 / 94 / 9 - 538

1 tablespoon Peanutbuter 4 / 3 / 8 - 94

banana (medium) 1 / 27 / 0 - 105

27 / 124 / 17 - 737

#2

postworkout meal

75g chicken 22 / 0 / 6 = 147

175g pasta 22 / 100 / 4 - 580

boiled veggies (snow peas / asparagus)

44 / 100 / 10 = 727

#3

green apple 0 / 19 / 0 - 72

boiled brocolli (100g) 0 / 6 / 0 - 30

0 / 25 / 0 - 102

#4

130g brown rice 10 / 100 / 4 = 481

90g tuna (half can) 22.5 / 0 / .5 - 100.5

boiled veggies (snow peas / asparagus)

32 / 100 / 4.5 - 581.5

#5

green apple 0 / 19 / 0 - 72

(25g)wholegrain ricecake 2 / 19 / 1 - 94

2 / 38 / 1 - 166

#6

4 slices wholegrain bread 25 / 53 / 25 - 558

1 tablespoon Peanutbuter 4 / 3 / 8 - 94

29 / 56 / 33 - 652

*Totals*

*134 / 443 / 65.5 - 2966*

rest days will cut out calories below

#1

banana -105

#6

1/2 pasta -290

#5

rice cakes -94

=-489 cals less on rest days

i also do cardio 7days a week low intensity for 30-45min


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Firstly, congratulations on the progress, 40kg is like cutting a leg off, so provided thats not what you did, well done!

I'll throw in my 2cents and see what you, everyone else thinks, I may be in the wrong ballpark:

It sounds a little (very) odd to me to reduce protein intake to bulk?

Assuming you want to bulk with muscle. Muscle fibres are made up of myofibrils which are essentially strands of protein. Would it not make sense that in order to increase hypertrophy/plasia you would need to increase protein intake?

Also 7 days a week cardio on a bulking diet? Unless you're planning to compete and aim to put on super lean muscle then that seems excessive, and if that was the case im sure the high carbs wouldn't be your friend in this diet.

I am by no means an expert and with all that experience i am not knocking him, but i have nearly finished reading for a a degree in sports biology and that doesn't seem to make a lotta sense?

What is your weight now you've lost 40kg?


----------



## metski (Aug 1, 2010)

james222 said:


> Firstly, congratulations on the progress, 40kg is like cutting a leg off, so provided thats not what you did, well done!
> 
> I'll throw in my 2cents and see what you, everyone else thinks, I may be in the wrong ballpark:
> 
> ...


78kg 171lbs im 6'1ft

i was down to 151lbs at my lowest point but i attempted to bulk on my own and put on alot of fat thats why i hired a trainer


----------

